
Show HN: Hacking Kindness – how to make people behave better on the Internet - matsxmats
http://www.kindify.net/?
======
kanjus
Some interesting stuff in here, but the way you present it makes it difficult
to access. If I may, I would advise you to:

\- make the cards browsable on your homepage instead of presenting them as a
pdf

\- provide some more information about a technique or some examples when a
specific card is selected (all the more so since some cards are ambiguous)

\- organise your cards in various groups, so as to make them easier to
internalise by readers

\- this is more subjective, but these techniques are applicable to more fields
than online nudging (I read them in the context of managing a team), so I
would remove references that narrow their scope down unnecessarily

Where did you find the techniques? Please continue working on it, I would
appreciate being able to regularly come back to this resource

~~~
matsxmats
Oh wow, thanks for all this feedback. Let me comment point by point:

\- Good idea. The reason I published it just as a PDF is that I'm primarily
making it for print. I figured I'd share the PDF before going to print to get
a bit of feedback and a reality check. Hence I never considered a more screen
native form. But I am now, because I'm getting a fair bit of similar feedback.

\- Makes sense. My plan was to do this if I get to a stage where I make this a
book.

\- Noted!

\- Interesting to hear that! I've heard this a lot now, and indeed it seems
like online nudging isn't the main scenario. That is really cool, tbh...

About the techniques: I'm an engineer with a psychology background, and have
spent the last decade doing conversion rate optimization at a very large scale
(I've had teams of up to 60 people). I started this project thinking what I
would do if I tried to make people behave better, rather than book
hotels/flights/whatever, then started reading up on research in psychology.

Most of the cards are derived from research where there exists public
systematic reviews of several experiments (usually dozens+) on the same
concept, to avoid that I repeat findings from experiments that were just
flukes/doesn't replicate. Also, for each card, you can take the name of the
effect in the upper sub-header and search for it in Google Scholar and you'll
find a lot more information. Usually there will also be a wikipedia page.

Thanks again for the interest! Very motivating for continuing work on this!

------
timwis
Would you consider putting a preview of a card on the homepage? I'm hesitant
to click the download button on my mobile without much context.

~~~
matsxmats
I've gotten this feedback a few times, so I'll see what I can do. If it helps,
the PDF is only 165kb!

